# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Gurbetçi Türkler >  İngiltere Türkler'in savunmasını konuşuyor

## bozok

*İngiltere Türkler'in savunmasını konuşuyor* 



 
Londra'nın bazı bölgelerinde yaşayan Türklerin dükkanlarını ve mallarını göstericilerden korumak için sopalarla, döner bıçaklarıyla ve kebap şişleriyle savunma nöbet tuttukları ifade ediliyor.
Bu durum, sosyal paylaşım sitelerinde ve İngiliz basınında tartışma yarattı. Protestocular ve onlara destek verenler, Türklerin tavrını eleştirirken, bir kısım Londralı da Türklere "teşekkür ettiklerini" belirtti. 


Yağmacılara karşı en büyük direnişin görüldüğü yerler, Crystal Palace ve Dalston bölgesi. Buralar aynı zamanda Türklerin ve diğer göçmenlerin ağırlıklı olarak yaşadığı bölgeler. 
*GUARDIAN HABER YAPTI*
Guardian gazetesinin muhabiri John Domokos, dün geceki olayları Londra'nın doğusundaki Kingsland High Caddesi'nde takip etti.
Gazetenin internet sitesinde yer alan videoda, Türk esnafın göstericilerle mücadelesi görülüyor. Domokos bir Türk'e neden müdahale ettiklerini sorduğunda ise "Bizler malımızı ve canımızı korumaya çalışıyoruz. Bize zarar verenlere biz de veririz" yanıtını alıyor.
üzellikle Türk esnafın göstericilere yönelik bu tutumu İngiltere kamuoyunu ikiye böldü. 

*“CESARET VERİCİ SAHNELER”*
Benimsediği sol çizgiyle tanınan New Statesman dergisinin blog yazarlarından George Eaton bugün yazdığı yazıda, "Tüm bu yıkımın arasında bazı cesaret verici sahneler de yaşanıyor. Ayaklanmanın en sert anlarının yaşandığı yerlerden Hackney'ye dün gece gittiğimde Kürtlerin ve Türklerin dükkanlarını ve restoranlarını sopalarla koruduklarını gördüm" dedi.
"webofevil" isimli, Londra'da yaşayan bir twitter kullanıcısı ise "Göçmen Türkler, küçük işletmelerini korurken Londra'nın güçlü toplum ruhunu ortaya koyuyor" diye yazdı.
*MUHAFAZAKARLAR şİMDİ NE DİYECEK?* 
Aynı kullanıcı, kısa bir süre önce göçmenlerle ilgili yeni düzenlemeler açıklayan ve mevcut düzenlemeleri sıkılaştıran muhafazakar Başbakan David Cameron'u da eleştirerek, "Muhafazakarlar eminim şimdi ne düşüneceklerini bilemiyorlardır" diye yazdı.
*Türklerin Londra savunması*



*video için tıklayın*
Sosyal paylaşım sitelerinde ve bloglarda Türklerin, Kürtlerin ve Asyalıların tavrı övgü toplarken, bazıları da şiddete şiddetle karşılık verilmesini eleştirdi.
*“SİLAH VE BIüAK DOğRU DEğİL”*
Ayrıca sosyal medya üzerinden örgütlenen protestocular da göçmenlerin kendilerine destek vermemesinden yakındı.
Twitter'da "m2comms" kullanıcı adıyla yazan bir Londralı, "Kentin, vatandaşları tarafından bıçak ve silahlarla korunmasını doğru bulmuyorum" dedi.


09.08.2011 15:44 /* VATAN*

----------

